# Nite Clubs/Bars Stories.  Life as an employee (Former)



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

If you currently or ever have worked in a night club... Layeth the smack down on all our candy asses and amuse us all!  

PS.  Or, if you have a ridiculous-wacky story as a patron, then that is OK too!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

Last week we had Nile and Napalm Death come through and as I was outside containing the area, a bouncer came out and alerted us to stand back and have the police (they were there) on hand.  Out came this duie with a gash on his chin and blood all over his shirt!

Came to finid out he like to be stomped on in the mosh pit.  He literally lays down!  

FUK'N Retard!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2003)

there was this one time when I was in a strip club and this lady beside me decides she wants a t-shirt from the club.  So the DJ says, thinking he'll have to pull teeth to get this lady to show her boobs, says, if you come on stage and swap shirts, you can have the shirt.  This lady jumps on the stage before he can finish his sentence.  

... hey wait, I know that lady ...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2003)

My last time getting all riled up for someone pushing and shoving came more than 15 years ago.  There was a time when a good ole bar fight was fun to watch and sometimes entertaining to be in.  One night, a young asian fellow got into a pushing/yelling match inside the bar.  The bouncers hauled him outside while the night was still young.  As the night grew to a close, wondering outside, I see at least 20 young asians hanging around with the young guy who got kicked out.  My roommate and I said, let's pull up a seat and watch the action.  Little did we know that there was a change in the bar fighting code.  No sooner had we found a spot to safely watch when the other trouble maker walked out.  Almost instantly the guys attacked him and any friends he was with.  The difference being these guys were using clubs, knifes, and anything else that could be used as a weapon.  

At that point I decided that 2AM bar fights were no longer fun to watch.  It used to be 2 drunked slobs slugging it out until one decided he was no longer angry.    I have been in 2 of these in my time.  Not being a big drinker, having boxing/martial arts background, and being smaller than most, I had a great time popping a few guys who had talked too much.  Every once in a while, for whatever reason, I'd be in a bad mood.  First mistake was these guys thinking I'd yack and push till someone said "Hey, let's take this outside"  Wrong.    You got in my face, I'm not a happy camper, thanks for playing.  A quick head butt to the nose and we'd be thrown out.  I decide I'm going home, but the hero decides he must make me pay.  Again, thinking he'd get in my face, insult me for a bit, give me a quick push and then take a swing would be the route to take - wrong.  Instead of totalling wiping him out, a solid elbow to the chest area sent him to the ground and insulting me while making his retreat.  The other one went the direction of the first without the actual fight outside the bar.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2003)

Bar fights are an over rated experience. When I was in college, I worked at hospital (psychiatric unit/e.r.) and bounced at a local club on my nights off. Drunks don't fight nearly as creatively as psychotics. It's hard to concentrate on self defense when your being attacked by a naked, hallucinating 50 year old who thinks you're the devil's cousin.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Bar fights are an over rated experience. When I was in college, I worked at hospital (psychiatric unit/e.r.) and bounced at a local club on my nights off. Drunks don't fight nearly as creatively as psychotics. It's hard to concentrate on self defense when your being attacked by a naked, hallucinating 50 year old who thinks you're the devil's cousin.



LMAO! I hear you! There's an inmate at work who talks to a fictional computer in his cell, that controls everything in the world. When you have to pull him out, he's screaming "Computer!! Computer!! They can't do this to me!!" Crazy people are wild! 

Good times....good times.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> there was this one time when I was in a strip club and this lady beside me decides she wants a t-shirt from the club.  So the DJ says, thinking he'll have to pull teeth to get this lady to show her boobs, says, if you come on stage and swap shirts, you can have the shirt.  This lady jumps on the stage before he can finish his sentence.
> 
> ... hey wait, I know that lady ...



Damn! That Lady sounds like alot of fun!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2003)

You're probably right ...


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> there was this one time when I was in a strip club and this lady beside me decides she wants a t-shirt from the club.  So the DJ says, thinking he'll have to pull teeth to get this lady to show her boobs, says, if you come on stage and swap shirts, you can have the shirt.  This lady jumps on the stage before he can finish his sentence.
> 
> ... hey wait, I know that lady ...



Was it his relative?!?!


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You're probably right ...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Was it his relative?!?!



it was Mrs. NT!    ... _what were the chances ... _


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> it was Mrs. NT!    ... _what were the chances ... _



I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 25, 2003)

That's who I was going to guess. 

Oh shit the stories I've collected over the past few years  I'm going to have to keep comming back to this thread for a while.

My favorite one would have to be the guy who beat the living shit out of his brand new car because he was pissed off. There was a bunch of people standing around not knowing what to do because it was his so why stop him? About 15 minutes later with $2500 worth of damage and a broken hand he was pretty upset.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2003)

... I remember you telling me about that one!  That is a classic ...


----------



## irontime (Feb 25, 2003)

About two months ago there was a couple of guys yelling at this one guy. So I walked over to see what the problem was, and then I noticed that he was bleeding pretty bad from his head. So I started getting pissed off and started yelling at them as to what happened. There was a bunch of giberous and I got out of the story that he got hit in the head with a beer bottle. Oh great, now I'm really fuming.  So I grab the two guys and ask which one of the fuckers hit this guy in the head with a beer bottle. They are getting kinda scared and point past my shoulder and say 'he did'. I look back, there is nobody there but the guy who's bleeding. So I ask again, "Who fucking hit the guy in the head with a beer bottle?" My temper is really going now, my hands are shaking I'm so pissed that someone took a cheap shot like that. Again they say 'he did'. So I'm getting nowhere with this.

I go ask the guy who got hit who did it to him, he doesn't answer. Then someone yells that 'he did!' Finally it clicks in.
"Did you hit yourself with a beer bottle?" He nods. "Why?" and this was his respsonse. 
"Because they wanted to fight me."
...............Alright pal, get cleaned up and get out of here. I think you've had a bit too much to drink tonight


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 25, 2003)

Ha! What's with the guy(s) who have to beat themselves up to prove that they're tough enough to fight? Idiots.


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

Last week we had a band called Still Life Decay from NYC.

Anyhoo, this dude was on Xanax and we threw him out and later had him arrested!


----------



## irontime (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Ha! What's with the guy(s) who have to beat themselves up to prove that they're tough enough to fight? Idiots.


 No idea, Actually kind of had a repeat on the long weekend. It was un-fucking-real this one.
It actually involved one of my bouncers who asked for the night off becasue he had a date. So okay, I gave him the night off. He then shows up at the bar later and he's doing pretty good, a little drunk, but having a good time. Hell I even talk to him about making him the next head bouncer after I'm gone and he lights up at me mentioning it.
Then later on he is on a rampage, I see blood streaming from the back of his head and he is pissed. So I follow him around as he is looking for somebody and I don't blame him. I'd be looking for the dickhead who hit me too  (so I thought  ) 

It turns out that he was just so damn drunk that he hit himself over the head with a beer bottle. He then starts pushing one of the new bouncers, so I slam his ass to the ground and kick him out for a bit.

I see him about half an hour later and ask him "Feeling calmer?" 
he nods,
"Feeling pretty stupid?"
he nods again,
"Good, we won't tell the boss about this. Now go get some stiches and don't ever pull that shit again."

Fucking amazing. We had around 700 people in there that night and the only problem I had was with one of my own bouncers


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Came to finid out he like to be stomped on in the mosh pit.  He literally lays down!



What a Freak!!! That is sick...

I didn't get to see that show because they were here the day before I hit Sears Point. My brother got to see them though, yes I listen to that nasty bad man music, and I love it


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> LMAO! I hear you! There's an inmate at work who talks to a fictional computer in his cell, that controls everything in the world. When you have to pull him out, he's screaming "Computer!! Computer!! They can't do this to me!!" Crazy people are wild!
> 
> Good times....good times.



You must have a lot of those types..  being cooped up in a jail cell/prison would make me go looney, also!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

I once knew this idiot that like to punch brick walls


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I once knew this idiot that like to punch brick walls


Holy shit don't even get me started on that. I can think of at least five times where I've seen guys punch the side of the bar. Three of them broke their hand for it and one of them his whole hand shifted back it was so bad


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_It's hard to concentrate on self defense when your being attacked by a naked, hallucinating 50 year old who thinks you're the devil's cousin.



I said you were the Devil's STEP-SON not cousin.


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Voodoo Glow skulls played last night and these moshers came in and were moshing.  They bumped into a 17 yr. old kid and the 17 kid grabs the mosher (6'1" 250 lbs) by the back of his head and the mosher turned around and delivered a nice front snap kick to his head and ya wanna know what we did about it???



???


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooo, Oooo, Mr. Kotter, Mr. Kotter, I wanna know, tell me, tell me, Ooo, Ooo......


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

We carried the 17 yr. old  and told his partner (still standing ) to bring him to the hospital... as for the mosher..... NOTHING!     Mosher was cool!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_as for the mosher..... NOTHING!     Mosher was cool!!!



Well CRAP, that was anti-climatic.  That's what I figured you did.


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Are you kidding?  We do what we think is right and in this case everyone was a good little boy and girl that night except for that foolish little 17 year old.  

I hit on this lingerie model and got her number etc... how's that for reverse anti CLIMAX


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_I hit on this lingerie model and got her number etc... how's that for reverse anti CLIMAX



Muuuuuch better.


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

I knew you'd like that!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Last night,  I went into a mosh pit and pushed the biggest guy out there down to the ground!  

It went like this.  I was cutting through the mosh pit, this guy thought he could run at me (arms flailing out of control) ... I took a small step forward (behind his back right foot... bent my right knee... stuck out my right arm...caught his neck and slammed him down to the ground.  I told him.... "Don't get up or even think about anything else.... I FUCKING work here!"  And he stayed on the ground!    DAMN IDIOT!!!


BTW, I wasn't working last night but thought I'd hang out and have a few brews!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2003)

You enjoy your work, don't you David?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2003)

That Dave's a helluva guy!


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You enjoy your work, don't you David?




Actually, I'm leaving that job and concentrating on music booking, mgmt. and time for myself!  (Post Whoring!)


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

yee haw!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey David, you got mail.  (In the form of a PM.)


----------



## Duncan (Mar 3, 2003)

About 6 years ago, I was at a sailing club party at college in Daytona, these parties were HYOOOGE, generally about 500+ people.  Anyway, I am chatting with theses kids and then some guy runs up and, from out of nowhere, clocks me in the face.  Then, he pointed his finger at me and called me a New York Motherfucker,  I had no idea who he thought I was.  So I shot in at his waist, got behind him, and belly to back suplexed him on the pavement.  My friends grabbed me, his friends picked him up and then a rumble started up, everyone at the party was fighting with the exception of me and my friends.  My friend had me in a full nelson and was trying to calm me down.  He said chill the fuk out so I did.   As the rumble ensued, me and my friends slowly backed out of the place, grabbing a fresh keg on the way out.  We went to our place and chilled with the keg for a while.  Then, some guys came over that I didn't know and it turns out that the kid I suplexed came over too.  He had no idea who I was, but I chatted with him and we bonged a couple beers.  Good times.


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

Got it, Albob!  Response coming shortly!

Duncan... that is quite impressive!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> this guy thought he could run at me (arms flailing out of control) ... I took a small step forward (behind his back right foot... bent my right knee... stuck out my right arm...caught his neck and slammed him down to the ground.



A true Office Linebacker, way to go!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2003)

Well, I've never worked at a club but I have a story...

Just this last Friday night fade and I went out with some friends... first we went to a small club, nothing exciting... the guys locking were cool... so we went to our favorite tittie bar where my favorite dancer was trying hard to pick me up... when that closed we went to the local nudie bar were our waitress and a dancer were trying to pick me up!!!  The waitress turned to fade at one point and said "I'm about to throw down your wife and get busy"

Never had THAT happen before   what a night 

BTW I did give the waitress my #


----------



## Mudge (Mar 3, 2003)

So, lesbians are agressive


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well, I've never worked at a club but I have a story...
> 
> Just this last Friday night fade and I went out with some friends... first we went to a small club, nothing exciting... the guys locking were cool... so we went to our favorite tittie bar where my favorite dancer was trying hard to pick me up... when that closed we went to the local nudie bar were our waitress and a dancer were trying to pick me up!!!  The waitress turned to fade at one point and said "I'm about to throw down your wife and get busy"
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well, I've never worked at a club but I have a story...
> 
> Just this last Friday night fade and I went out with some friends... first we went to a small club, nothing exciting... the guys locking were cool... so we went to our favorite tittie bar where my favorite dancer was trying hard to pick me up... when that closed we went to the local nudie bar were our waitress and a dancer were trying to pick me up!!!  The waitress turned to fade at one point and said "I'm about to throw down your wife and get busy"
> ...



I know a Canadian lady who would have done the same ...    

Ok ... help me out ... what is the difference between a tittie bar and the local nudie bar?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_ what is the difference between a tittie bar and the local nudie bar?



Tittie bars are topless only, nudies are complete.  Most nudie bars don't serve alcohol.


Not that I'd know.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

thanks Albob ... here, we have to put up with alcohol and totally nude dancers!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_here, we have to put up with alcohol and totally nude dancers!



DAMN, sucks to be you..............................NOT.


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Tittie bars are topless only, nudies are complete.  Most nudie bars don't serve alcohol.
> 
> 
> Not that I'd know.



oUR ARE NUDE AND ALCOHOL!  :WHOOO HAAAA!!!!


----------



## cornfed (Mar 4, 2003)

I've been thrown out of a club  .  b4 I was legal, I went up to the tender for some change for the pool table and the dumbass trew me out and threatened to call the fuqqin' cops   I didn't know that there was a restricked age for quarter distribution    That's my only club story... other than my last visit to a club (I fuqqing hate clubs, bar/pool table guy)... had 3 women dancing up on me and... I couldn't act on it b/c I had a fuqqing test the next morning 1st damn thing  ... depressing 

I'm fuqqin' boring


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_had 3 women dancing up on me and... I couldn't act on it b/c I had a fuqqing test the next morning 1st damn thing



You passed up THREE women because you had a test?  I hope you failed the damn thing.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 4, 2003)

Shit, scolastic probation ain't no fuqqing joke 
Last semester fuqqin' sucked man... You think I wanted to pass that up   I had 3 tests that day and none were easy damnit  

If it counts for anything I went back to their dorm (w/ the 3 of 'em), buthad to fuqqing leave


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

Not a great story in the scheme of things, but I bet this guy at the bar this past weekend that I could get my wife to kiss the waitress.  Well ... being young and not knowing better, he asked if my wife knew her, and I said no (and she didn't in all honesty).  He said, let's bet!  I told the wife that this guy would buy a round if you would kiss that waitress.  It took her all of 7 and a half minutes as she was eyeing her up as soon as we walked in.  The guy actually bought two rounds for the show ...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Shit, scolastic probation ain't no fuqqing joke
> Last semester fuqqin' sucked man... You think I wanted to pass that up   I had 3 tests that day and none were easy damnit
> 
> If it counts for anything I went back to their dorm (w/ the 3 of 'em), buthad to fuqqing leave



LIE DAMNIT!!!  This is a thread about bar stories, it's no place for the TRUTH.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

I had to break up another fight two Fidays ago.
It was good all night long, until closing. The DJ just said the good night speech and brought up the house lights, when I saw something off to my left. I saw about 5 - 7 guys brawling on the dance floor. I quickly scanned the crown off the floor for the other bounce in my area, but cuold not find him. So, I just went in by myself. I just started pushing people apart adn trying to break things up. I was more worried about guys getting behind me and attacking from the rear. One guy had his back to me and going to town on some one else. I put my weight into him and shoved him off to the side and he crumpled to the grond. His friend was going after another guy with his back turned to me, so I grabbed him by the waist, yanked him back and put him into the wall, holding on to him. He started to react, but I was ready for it and told him to f****g knock it off. It tookk a second for him to realize that I worked there, he calmed down. However, that guy I knocked to the ground had come up from behind me and put me into a choke hold. I supun him around and slammed his back into the wall and and threatended that he get his hands off me. Nothing. He was begining to take my air, so again I told him to get his F@@@@k@@g hands off me. Nothing. I side stepped, dropped and scooped both his legs as high into the air as I could, then fell upon him leading with my elbow. It's amazing what an elbow to the sternum will do to get someone's attention. I was back up and going after the next guy. That one guy I put on the wall, was coming after me and telling me to calm down. I was about to roll through him again, but he yelled quickly that he was their (the guys fighting) squad leader. He would calm his guys down. We've had more problems with the soldiers here as their tensions are running with with the thoughts of being deployed. 
So, that was pretty good.
I...didn't get any numbers from any damn lingere models....I need to go and work with Dave...


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

Holy fuq'n shit, Burner!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2003)

Shitburner?


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> I...didn't get any numbers from any damn lingere models....I need to go and work with Dave...



We don't talk to our re-tards!  We just eject them wt/ question!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2003)

Burner ... question.  Is it policy for a bouncer to ask partons fighting to stop before reacting?  Just wondering because it seems to me you shuld have done to the second guy what you did without asking ... sort of a act first, ask questions later type deal.  I do give you credit though for jumping into a melay without another bouncer to help out!


----------



## cornfed (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> LIE DAMNIT!!!  This is a thread about bar stories, it's no place for the TRUTH.


Oh, shit... righto'

Ummm... I went back to their dorm and did 'em every which way till sun-up... and then shared the mornin' popcicle w/ all of 'em again... and then there was this rainbow.. and... 

that better, albud?


----------



## irontime (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Is it policy for a bouncer to ask partons fighting to stop before reacting?


A bouncer is supposed to solve the issue as non violently as possible. If it can be stopped with words then all the better.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2003)

IT ... understood, but by his story, he was in the middle of several guys with no help - I'd think that the time to talk would have passed by then.


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> A bouncer is supposed to solve the issue as non violently as possible. If it can be stopped with words then all the better.



I agree with you on that IT.  If it's just an argument or yelling back and forth then words should solve the problem before ejection.

However, if it's fighting... no questions... just action and do what you got to do to get them OUTTA there!

Agree??


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, shit... righto'
> 
> Ummm... I went back to their dorm and did 'em every which way till sun-up... and then shared the mornin' popcicle w/ all of 'em again... and then there was this rainbow.. and...
> ...



You're a good man Cornfed.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I agree with you on that IT.  If it's just an argument or yelling back and forth then words should solve the problem before ejection.
> 
> However, if it's fighting... no questions... just action and do what you got to do to get them OUTTA there!
> ...



not being a bouncer ... I'd agree with that.  If it's an verbal thing, then sure, grab them by the scruff of their neck and take them outside while quietly telling them they're lucky you're just talking it out with them.  But in Burner's situation, he was the only one and had to try and squash the fight that was already in progress.  Just like if I had a situation that I knew was going to turn ugly, take'm donw quickly before they get a chance to do anything.  No need to do the pushing/shoving/yacking ... hit first, take names later is the approached I'd use.


----------



## irontime (Mar 6, 2003)

It's tough to explain, I guess you just kinda judge what you should do at that moment depending on the situation and do it.


----------



## irontime (Mar 6, 2003)

Remembered another story

It was this kids 18th birthday. He was at the bar he took off his new pull over jacket that his girlfriend bought him and he put it down. It also had his cell phone in the pocket (important fact). Anyways, a bit later I see this guy take a phone out of his jacket and leave it on a ledge  Okay whatever, then a little scuffle breaks out. Apparently this kid is saying that his jacket was stolen by this guy, and the guy was denying it. There was no way to prove it until the kid said his cell phone was in the pocket, the guy reached into his pockets and said "Look, no cell phone."
I then went to the ledge where the guy took the phone out and the kid said it was his and I told him that the guy took it out of the pocket and left it there. So that just proved that the guy stole the jacket and naturally the kid flips out and starts throwing punches. Just one problem though, the kid can't fight worth shit and quickly he starts losing.

So this is where I'm glad to be a bouncer, I grab the guy by the neck and shove him violently down, banging his head off the floor. (At this point I somehow lose concentration for a few seconds  ) and the kid jumps on top of him and starts pounding his face. So finally there is enough of a crowd that it's time to break it up. We get the jacket off the guy, give it back to the kid, and drag the guys sorry ass outside. What a happy story.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for the answer, IT-
Yeah, we are there to break things up before they even begin, if possible.
Talk first, take action second.
Luckily, I have a little size to me. (by no way big) 

Kind of funny, this past Monday was one of our waitresses b-days, so we met at our sister club across the street. (these clubs are downtown) Theyhave monday night fight nights. ANyone can sign up and get into the ring.
I roll in there looking for my frieinds after I got out of class. One of the guys there who doen'st know me asks if I wanted to sign up. I said 'no'.
Why not?
'Becasue I am a bouncer next door. I can hold my own, but if I get my ass kicked in the ring...that would'nt look too good, now would it?
I've been there long enough, people are used to seeing me work, and a few have seen me 'in action'that I give off a pretty good illusion..that I am not one to mess with....
so...yeah..
I didn't have nay choice but to go into those guys. No one fights on my floor. I was worried about being hit in the head from behind.


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 7, 2003)

One of the sickest things I ever saw was when I used to bounce at a night club years ago. The club's entrance was at the side of the building. You had to walk through a passageway. The passageway took up a small part of the parking lot. You can see the parking lot due to the glass going across the passageway. On the other side of the glass was the area where people pulled up to valet park their cars. Get the picture now?
Okay so one night, a HUGE fight broke out, almost a riot. It was between some Spanish and Italian guys. Stupid shit. Anyway, we're all busy throwing these a-holes out. As I'm grabbing this one guy and heading him out the door, I'm watching this one guy TRYING to beat up a bouncer friend of mine. This guy was roiding at the time, he is very cool when he gets to know you/you get to know him, but he's all business when it comes down to it, so he comes off like a real asshole. He's also extremely powerful. He used to be able to curl 85 lbs dumbbells and lift a car from the rear. So this kid is taking swings at him right in front of the glass facing the parking lot. Guess what happens next? My friend grabs him, throws him as hard as he could. The kid goes FLYING right through the glass, out into the parking lot, slides across the hood of a car that was waiting to be valet parked, lands on the pavement, gets his foot run over by a car leaving!!! I swear this is true, you can find the article in the Newsday archives from 1993 regarding a kid getting seriously injured/riot at Metro 700.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

well...that beat my story....


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ericg753 *_slides across the hood of a car that was waiting to be valet parked



Betch' THAT driver wasn't too happy.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

"Get your busted-assed carcass off my BMW!"


----------



## david (Mar 7, 2003)

wow... I've finally created a successful-fun thread!  I have to work tonight at the club... NEW STORIES, TOMMORROW!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

am supposed to..but the other guy I work with will not be in tomorrow..no way Ican lave hereafter  12 hour day, go to the gym, go tothe club 'til 0230...be back here for another repeat of today w/out sleep and then back again for another 12 hour work day on Sunday...oh..and study for my friggin exam...
I need to win the lottery...


----------



## irontime (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> wow... I've finally created a successful-fun thread!


 After all of those posts, finally one eh Dave.?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

yeah...1 in 14,954...not too good of odds...
I think I'd have better luck with the lottery..


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2003)

oh, shad' up, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2003)

yo, dave-
how's things?


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2003)

QUIT THE JOB AS OF LAST NIGHT!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> QUIT THE JOB AS OF LAST NIGHT!



story?!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2003)

Damn ericg, did the guy lose his job after that?


----------



## irontime (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> QUIT THE JOB AS OF LAST NIGHT!


I put my notice in for the end of the month, I've had enough bullshit already, so what's up with you?


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

I had it working for a millionaire and finding out all the crap that goes behind it!  I really can't disclose much information beyond that but the fact that I will be on the reverse end of things by managing bands and having a good time at his club and his competitors, moreso!     And, a good time (s) will be had at his expense!  

ALWAYS A METHOD TO MY MADNESS!  he he he he!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2003)

hey Dave-
Man, the guy who manages my club...brought his new toy to work last night....'03 Porsche 911 TUrbo...I hate him...


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

No need to hate him because you can even by that yourself.  You might have to forget about the house you want in a few years though!

This guy I work for is worth 90 million dollars and refuses to pay for street cleaners for his strip mall that he owns so he makes everyone pick up crap with brooms etc. from the businesses that rent from him!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah, why is that? as much friggin $ as these guys make...they sure are 'thrifty'...

We can't even get 'staff' shirts, not to mention 'comm.' gear.
The best I have is to wave a small mag light and hope that another door man sees it..


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

I one up those fuq's, took their logo and had shirts personally made for myself!

It cost me about  $100! and each shirt cost me $23.00!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2003)

I would...but that whopping 6.00 / hour doens't justify that kind fo cost...


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

But that's OK because what I'm going to do is make some more shirts and sell them for profit!  That should teach those fuqqer's!


----------



## irontime (Mar 9, 2003)

Get this, last year as a normal bouncer I was getting $10 an hour. Good enough for a kid going to school. This year they made me head bouncer and I had to put up with all kinds of bullshit with that title. Hiring, firing, schedules, all the problems, etc. So for the first five months I was still at $10 an hour. Then I finally get my raise.........$10.75


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2003)

wahoo!
Don't spend all that loot in one place!
I am now the old man there on the floor. 3rd in terms of lasting the longest. One of the other guys took over head bouncer, as I am not able to be there as often. That is fine. I hate dealing w/ schedules and such. Just go there, do what needs to be done..and head home..or elsewhere...


----------



## irontime (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree with ya there Burner. Last year was great, the head bouncer asked me what days I wanted to work each week and that was that. Now I'm getting 3 phone calls a night with every stupid little fucking thing. It got to the point where I just shut my phone off every night cause I got school each morning and don't need that shit. Finally last week I told them don't bother calling me anymore and I started teaching a new guy to take over. 3 more shifts and I'm done


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll see how long I will be there. I figure as long as I am having fun, I will stay. 
If I meet someone...and actually want a relationship...I would quit.
I was dating a girl a few months back. I never divugled info, but it got back to me that she wasn't happy with women hitting on me. I was careful to not say anything. She seemed upset that I dindt say anything either...as I was 'hiding' something? Jeez...just can't win with women, now can you?


----------



## irontime (Mar 9, 2003)

Know whattcha mean bro. My girlfriend at first thought it was pretty cool that she was dating the head bouncer of a popular bar, and then she noticed that a lot of girls were looking at me and trying to touch my arms and then she started getting all jealous. Then she hated me going to work when she wasn't there in case I got hurt and she wasn't there for me  Like she would be able to kick there ass or something. Just can't win


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> :case I got hurt and she wasn't there for me  Like she would be able to kick there ass or something. Just can't win



Ha! Don't fear the bouncer...fear the bouncers girl friend!


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Get this, last year as a normal bouncer I was getting $10 an hour. Good enough for a kid going to school. This year they made me head bouncer and I had to put up with all kinds of bullshit with that title. Hiring, firing, schedules, all the problems, etc. So for the first five months I was still at $10 an hour. Then I finally get my raise.........$10.75




Holy FUQ that SUCKS!    I feel for you on that one!  Leaving their is the best thing.... definitely... those fuq'n bastards!


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a 50 year old (decent looking lady) with Melons that were freakin' awesome..... and I drove her home!  Figure out the rest!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_  Figure out the rest!



You asked for her daughter's phone number?


----------



## ericg753 (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Damn ericg, did the guy lose his job after that?




Well, just like organized crime, everyone backed him up, saying that the kid grabbed a bar stool and threw it through the glass while the bouncers were in mid club breaking up the fights, so no he didn't lose his job. The guy that did it was next up for head bouncer, worst thing that happened was that he lost his spot.


----------



## irontime (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ericg753 *_
> The guy that did it was next up for head bouncer, worst thing that happened was that he lost his spot.


 Oh no, that poor bastard!  
Trust me, they did him a favour.


----------



## david (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You asked for her daughter's phone number?




No, she took her top off and tried something but I resisted!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_I resisted!



NO WAY!!!   She was a customer, right?  Isn't the customer always right?  You need to give that lady what she wants.


----------



## david (Mar 10, 2003)

It was after work and she was in my car!

Therefore she was slut... not a customer!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_she was slut



NO, NO, NO................  If she was UGLY she would be a slut.  You said she had "melons that were freakin' awesome, that makes her RIGHT.


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

So I drove by where I used to work coming home from the gym and I see a fight outside our club!  Did I stop.............?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

The past two weeks...sucked...
we are at about 1/2 staf for door men....oh, and the weather is geting nicer...club is at capacity and waiting lines down the block...gawd, I can HATE drunk people....

If I had more time...I could have had fun with the Air Force Acadamy's starting quarterback....he was a bit out of hand on Saturday night....maybe he let his head get bigger than what it should have been. I just happend to be outside 'escorting' another drunk off the premises and saw this. Unfortunately I had to get back inside and to my area, as we were WAY outnumbered if anything started.
I used to be a cop in the Air Force. If I had more time...I wish I would have had a little fun putting him in his place. Nothing like threatening some ego inflated a-hole with military punishment....
Would have made my night....
To tel how stressful this past weekend was....I finally got my sport bike up and running again. (battery had to be recharged) I got it out and ripped up some corners yesterday. That always puts me in a better mood....nothing. They (the morons who run the club ned to hire at least 10 more dor men..) it's not ,ike they cannot afford them...the managet just got a new 160k Porsche....


----------



## david (Mar 17, 2003)

I went by the club again and was spotted!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

night club stalker!


----------



## david (Mar 17, 2003)

Actually I was checking out the scene in that area.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah yeah..that's what they all say!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

can't wait for summer...go to 'lodo' (lower downtown Denver) with the sport bike...street is lined with hundreds of bikes....I love summer!


----------



## david (Mar 17, 2003)

so your going to thug town?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

yeah, yo the south side, know what I'm sayin' 'G?


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

Friday I will be going out clubbing!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Friday I will be going out clubbing!



Is that like going from bar to bar or is it like what they do to baby seals???  

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

killing kittens, clubbing, it's all the same for some...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> killing kittens, clubbing, it's all the same for some...



David, you go OUT to do that???  Most folks just stay at home with some porno movies.


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

clubbing & Kittens??  I don't get the connection??


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

OK, as I stated in another thread, I went to a bar last night that I used ot bounce at.

I had this girl sitting with me chatting away.  I was kinda not into the conversation and she started picking at my shirt.  I asked her, "what, is that crap on my shirt??"  She said, "no, I want to feel your muscles"  Then, I said, "why use your fingers, use your hands and don't be shy"  Well, after taking her hands over my shoulders, chest and then my arms.... she turns around, backs her booty against my bod, brings her neck backwards and say something..."  I pushed her off and told her I had a girlfriend.


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Anyway, on another note, I was sitting at another bar playing games on the machine and this guy and girl walk in (I didn't really look at him but I saw her and scanned her bod)... they sat next to me and I overheard the dude telling her how he wants to beat his friend's ass and bragging about going to the gym and stuff.

All of sudden one of my girl-friend's walks in that I haven't seen for two month's, she says, "hello" but knew better not to hold a long conversation while I play that game (Tennis Ace) So, I after the game I got up and his girlfriend  turns around, stares at me and says, OMG!!!  Then, her teenie little big mouth boyfriend turns around and he was a little pip squeak!  1/2 my size!    He stopped running his mouth off about his gym endeavors...  But then, I heard him running it off again and later, my friend's showed up (Bigger than I) (6'4") (6'6") and I believe pip-squeak kept his mouth closed and walked saying... this place is for Muscle heads..... Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I pushed her off and told her I had a girlfriend.



you sir...are a tease...


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

My dick is not for sharing!    You should've seen her though, Burner.  You would've creamed!!!!


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)

Well not much of a story here, just a happy point in my life. 
About three weeks ago I told my boss that I would be quitting near the end of March. So I trained somebody else how to be head bouncer (he's doing quite the shitty job at it, got a power trip and started being a dick to some of the bouncers and they quit) but anyways. I left my house on Friday, went to work, and on the way there I said to my self, "Self, this sucks. Fuck it. Today is my last day. " So as of Friday, my 3 year bouncing career is over. Hopefully for good.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_ So as of Friday, my 3 year bouncing career is over.



And not a moment too soon.  Looks like you've already taken a few too many blows to the face.


----------



## irontime (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well not much of a story here, just a happy point in my life.
> About three weeks ago I told my boss that I would be quitting near the end of March. So I trained somebody else how to be head bouncer (he's doing quite the shitty job at it, got a power trip and started being a dick to some of the bouncers and they quit) but anyways. I left my house on Friday, went to work, and on the way there I said to my self, "Self, this sucks. Fuck it. Today is my last day. " So as of Friday, my 3 year bouncing career is over. Hopefully for good.




On the 27th of this month I will be walking back into the place to pick up my finally cash!  See if he gives me shit!?!?! 

Good to hear that your paroled from getting your butt kicked nite in and nite out!    J/K!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_



You didn't think I was gonna let Tit have all the fun, did you?


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

Ooohhh, I got a nice one but it will have to wait till' tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2003)

ohh! A story! A new story! I wanna hear!

I almost got my ass handed to me byt this very larege...6'3" 250 lb...lean drunk, PO'd guy...I was thinking that:" MAn, this is gonna hurt", when an even larger friend of this guy walked up, scooped this guy up and took him out...


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

So I went down to the club after knowing that I intentionally no longer have a job due to mgmt. conflict.  (read in the past post within this thread)

So, as I walk in with the lead singer of one of the biggest local  band draws at that club, my ex manager decides to attempt to humiliate me and say, "Your ass is fired, get the fuck out of here!"

So, I told him, "Whatever, I'm here with the band and were here on business and as well as spending lots of money... it would be wise to let us in"

STUPID MOTHA FUCKER!


----------



## irontime (Apr 1, 2003)

Man, what a dickhead. You'd think that he'd be glad to have old employees in the bar. They know how to behave. 
Glad you were able to throw it back in his face


----------



## irontime (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> when an even larger friend of this guy walked up, scooped this guy up and took him out...


 Ya I know that feeling. What a sense of relief a guy gets after that eh?


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

What's even funnier is that I'm having people flown in to see the band on April 19th and it would be real funny to see his face, then!  

I ALWAYS get the LAST laugh!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Ya I know that feeling. What a sense of relief a guy gets after that eh?


most definately!
You now, that 'monday morning quarterback' syndrome that kicks in later...much later...like the next day, where you think that maybe you could have handled that situation...then maybe you could have taken him..all by yourself....and kicked his ass....and gottne the hot girl who saw you do this feat of bravido.
...then you realize you have been watching too many Jet Li movies and glad that things worked out as they did...


----------



## irontime (Apr 2, 2003)

Used to get that a lot. Especially when I know that I could have easily slammed the kid, but instead I took the non-violent way and talked him out. Every now and then I had to remind myself that it's my job to not start fights, no matter how much the prick is pissing me off.


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

Getting the girls... isn't that why we take bouncing jobs????


----------



## irontime (Apr 2, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't worry guys... another weekend and more stories from an ex- bouncer!

Time to cause trouble!


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

A bitch spilled beer on me and wanted to make it up in a different way!

SLUT!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

I think I am in luv with her...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> A bitch spilled beer on me and wanted to make it up in a different way!
> 
> SLUT!



did she suggest that she gets you out of those wet things?


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

No, but she started grabbing me!  

See, that's a problem!  I'm W-O-R-K-I-N-G!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

Ithought u quit!


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

I'll explain later. But your right!  No, I am not working there!


----------



## irontime (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Ithought u quit!


I think he's working with the band


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, I guess you could say I jumped to the other side!  I used to stop and control the crowd not I rile them up!    Now, the bouncers must control me!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

oh...youre one of THOSE guys now...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Shall I pay a visit to your hometown and venture into your night club?

Nah!  Not now.... Too cold and snowy there!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

it was 70 here today..I rode the sport bike around with a tank top on...

Oh, we were talking about our low pay tonight: THe bars around town are paying 10.00 or better per hour...no wonder we can't keep bouncers...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, switch over to bartender!  Can't complain about $200-$400 a night can you??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

no..but not compatible with my real job hours...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

bouncing is?  Are you bouncing in a pre school?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

bartenders usually do not get out of there until nearly 4am...when I work day shift, I have to be at work @ 6am....I can at least get a little nap while a bouncer..


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

I hear ya!  Still a shame that you only get $6

Either you have a huge team of bouncers... that's must be why pay is so cheap!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

not really...they are just cheap bastards...
Oet's see...one weekend, we were a bit beyond capacity (1500) and I was the only bouncer on the one floor (about 800 people)
That was fun...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

it was fun??  pffffttttt!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

ok, it wasn't fun. not fun at all...trtash was backing up. No time to BS with the ladies....(the real reason for working there)
Then...we got into trouble for not enforcing dress code....I did call bull shit on that one..


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

that's the real story I was looking for!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah...but not very entertaining of a story...


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

I mean, if it doesn't have some sort of value, why bother?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

THought it would be a good place to post this:

Dictionary of Bar Phrases

1.	"YOU GET THIS ONE, NEXT ROUND IS ON ME." (We won't be here long enough to get another round.)

2.	"I'LL GET THIS ONE, NEXT ONE IS ON YOU."  (Happy hour is about to end... beers are now a dollar, but by the next round they'll be $4.50 a pop.)

3.	 "HEY, WHERE IS THAT FRIEND OF YOURS?"(I have no interest in talking to you except as a way to get your attractive friend into a compromising position.)  

4.	"WHAT DO YOU HAVE ON TAP?"  (What's cheap?) 

5.	"DO YOU HAVE ANY SAMBUCA?" (I want to make my friend really sick so we can all laugh at him in the morning.) 

6.	"CAN I JUST GET A GLASS OF WATER?" (FEMALE)  (I am really annoying, but cute enough to get away with  this.) 

7.	"CAN I JUST GET A GLASS OF WATER?" (MALE) (It's 6:00 am and I just stopped drinking an hour ago.  Probably spent half my paycheck in here last night, it is the least you can do for me.)

8.	"I DON'T FEEL WELL, LET'S GO HOME." (FEMALE) (You're paying more attention to your friends than to me.) 

9.	"WHO'S GOT THE NEXT ROUND?" (I haven't bought a round in almost 3 years, but I am an expert at diverting attention

10.	"EXCUSE ME." (MALE TO MALE) (Get out of the way.)

11.	"EXCUSE ME." (MALE TO FEMALE)  (I am going to grope you now and blame it on the crowd.)

12.	 "EXCUSE ME." (FEMALE TO MALE) (Don't even think about groping me; just get out of my way.) 

13.	 "THAT PERSON LOOKS REALLY FAMILIAR."  (Did I sleep with him/her?)

14.	"I DON'T HAVE MY ID ON ME." (FEMALE)  (I'm 16.)  

15.	"I DON'T HAVE MY ID ON ME." (MALE) > (I don't have a license since I got pulled over and blew a  .4 after my last visit here.) 

16.	"NO, REALLY, I'M OK TO DRIVE."  (I'm wasted, and I'm too embarrassed to have anybody see whom I'm going home with.)

17.	 "I'M NOT USED TO THESE DARTS." (I can't throw anything smaller than a pool cue when I'm this bombed.)

18.	"I'VE HAD LIKE 10 BEERS ALREADY."  (I've only had 3 but need an excuse to behave this way.)


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

BOO!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> BOO!!!!!



Only because they're so true.


----------



## david (Apr 12, 2003)

No club this weekend..... all gym!  I go crazy!!!


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

This weekend I shall step foot in an English Pub and suck on Fuller E..S.B.!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> This weekend I shall step foot in an English Pub and suck on Fuller E..S.B.!



Ya' know, if MJ posted that we'd be giving him shit for having a boyfriend named Fuller?


----------



## irontime (Apr 16, 2003)

Ya David, just be glad that we accept the fact that you have a boyfriend.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

HARDY HARDEE HAR HAR Fella's 

Fuller E..S.B is supposed to be the Englishj pride and joy of stong brews.  The female bartender was trying to get me drunk and then....... ??? (figure it out boyz!)


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Ya David, just be glad that we accept the fact that you have a boyfriend.



Shhhhh... don't tell them "our" secret!  It was never Burner I was in love with, J'Bo or albob... it was YOU!    Sucka!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Shhhhh... don't tell them "our" secret!  It was never Burner I was in love with, J'Bo or albob... it was YOU!    Sucka!!!!



IT, if you're not already running, you should be.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Don't drop the soap!


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

yeah.... don't drop the soap bc/ I will order Burner or Crash to stick their rod in you!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, looking back a few posts I realize I'm the asshole who sidetracked this thread.  I officially appologize and hereby declare this thread to be back ON SUBJECT.  So, you guys crush any skulls lately?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

I too apologize, as I jumped onto the bandwagon with my previous soap related comment. Please proceed with images of violence and mayhem.


----------



## david (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm no longer in that business so I'm on the opposite end, now.  (the instigator) waiting for one of them to step up!  You should see them all scared.  

No stories for now but definitely this weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

well...I had a few close calls last night...butt...when I walked on scene and announced my presence...it becamse calm and serence once again....
(any one buying it?)
Just a couple small scuffles, broke up and escorted out. No big deal.


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well...I had a few close calls last night...butt...when I walked on scene and announced my presence...it becamse calm and serence once again....
> (any one buying it?)
> Just a couple small scuffles, broke up and escorted out. No big deal.



In other words you got your assed kicked and your not saying so!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

negative on last, ghost rider...
so far, all is intact....


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2003)

i have some luscious  stories to tell you guys


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

luscious what?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> luscious what?



Now, admittedly, he could say luscious babes coming over for an orgy but, considering the miriad of other things he could say, are you sure you want to ask that question?


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Incident # 1

After work, I went to a bar invited by a friend of mine and I went, sat down, order a beer and was wearing shorts.

He told me to hurry bc/ I need to meet some girls he just met.

I went down and sat down and she said, "Is this your friend??"

To make it real short,  she took her hand  ans started up on my leg.

I said to her, "What are you doing?"?  She said, "why does it bother you when I touch you"

I said to her, "do you always talk with your hands??"

I whispered to her into her ear and said, I wouldn't, I'm not wearing underwear..."

She started laughing.......

My friend came to my ohter side and started talking to me. 

All of a sudden her hand went straight from crotch and grabbed etc....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Incident # 1
> 
> I said to her, "do you always talk with your hands??"



was she Italian?


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

No..... you weirdo!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

wierdo?? You DO know the joke that Italians talk with their hands, right???

What do you call an Italian with a broken hand? Speech inpaired...


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

An anal goddess?


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

porno de puta la!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok, this was an odd weekend.
It started of with that we are supposed to be wearing these yellow, button up collared shirts. Malibu Rum supplied them to us. They are yellow. Short sleeves. Says Rum Bay (club name) in smallish letters under the collar. Not staff, nothing. Did I mention they are YELLOW!!!!!!
Not very intimidatiing...
Luckily, another doorman walked into the office mere moments before me..and got the last one...damn..I was SO looking forward to wearing one...
Friday wenat off with out much anything going on. I did have a couple cute blondes come up to me all night long and pretty much violated me. I remember walking past a couple other women, and heard one say, 'nice arms'...that made my night...

Saturday...I worked in the one bar I really do not like to work in. It wasn't too bad, but crowded. One guy..pissed me off. We have to enforce dress code. Tuck in shirts, ball caps turned to the front (to keep it looking respectable. Guess older< read money spending customers> were complaining the club was looking a bit tacky, so we have to crack down on it. ) besides, hello....you are in  afriggin night club....hot women dressing nicely..why go there looking like a cheap assed bum??? Really impressive...
Anyway, I was asking one customer to tuck in his shirt, no problem. (you ask them politely, most of them are like'cool, no problem' end of story. This other guy, hearing me ask that guy next to him asked me if he could take off his t-shirt and just wear his wife beater. I said 'no' cannot have a sleeveless shirt on. Please keep on the t-shirt and keep it tucked in. 
Not 20 minutes later, I saw him walking past w/out his fuqqing shirt! I walked to him, told him Isaid he had to leave on his shrt and to put it back on. I went about my business. I saw him a little while again..still just weaing the wife beater. I asked him again to put it back on. (I hate enforceing dress code. We are only supposed to ask once, the tell them to leave. I think that is BS and give a little more leniency.) 10 min later, I was walking past him again..yep. No shirt. I put m hand on his shoulder..put a little pressure on it and said, let's go. You're outta here.
"What? Why?" <read jackass>
Sir, I ASKED you three times...yada yada.
He started to get smart-assed, so I bore down harder on his shoulder, he got the message.
Mother fuqqer....that's what I get for being nice. You try working w/ someone..they walk on you...
His friend tried to play the "I know the owner/manager' bit.
I said, 'sir, I do not know you. But, if you ARE a friend of ".." don't youn think he'd appreciate it if his frienid would be the example of his rules? If his friends do not have to follow the dress code, then why should anybody? Finish your drinks and have a nice night.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

writing a book again?  Must read later!  :0


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

nothing too exciting..just venting..


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

must read soon!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

so far..have escaped having to wear those stupid yellow shirts...


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

I went back to the old club I worked at (bc/ my friend's band was playing) and the manager comes up and asked me if I was now working at a club called, "La Bare"  (Women's stip joint)

What a stupid fuck!

Anyway, he then raved on with stupidity and said, "so where are you working at night now?"  I said, "Dumbo, I DON'T work at night!  I relax and train people including myself in the gym.

What an a-Hole!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

One of the DJ's asked if I were interested in learning to be one.
That would be cool...I'd get to DRINK and get PAID for it!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

I think you should learn to DJ!  That would be very cool!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

dj'in is for boys who don't want to grow up....dead end career....just my opinion though....cause i know many.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

K i just read this thread...(not all of it though)...all i have to say is you FUQERS give nice men a bad name. You are sick mothers and should perhaps lay off of the extra testosterone if you ever want to get a quality woman......

HOW DISRESPECTFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you should be ashamed of yourselfs....now bend over so i can  you all. PERVS.


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

I never realized this thread reached 7 pages +... so in order to revisit, I need to use DSL to get through this!

I think the sexist starting coming when Albob came into the thread!  Bad Albob!  Bad!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

it isn't for a career..silly...I already have FOUR things going on...I thought it would be better than being a bouncer...better hours..better $$...don't have to clean up puke..or worse...
oh, have I mentioned...free beer?
Hey, its got protein!

Butt..if you still need to lay down the smackdown....
 

..be gentle...I'm sensitive...


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

Comprise to our thread of hard knocks and bar happenings?  Wouldn't that be like painting a rose on a garbage can??


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> if you ever want to get a quality woman......



Hmmmmnnnnnn...........  no comment!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

no comment hey....i know your up to something.

and yes burner you get a spanking. you too dave. but albob gets a ass woopin.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

me first! Me first!
wait...you're carb depeted...you might like it and not stop...on second thought...Dave, buddy...you get the first beating....


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

Geeze, I just got back from a bar to visit with Nina (Friend found on my webpage) and I just caught a little cozy with one of her friend's!  Her boyfriend's sister!    Should've stayed but didn't want to appear pushy.

In this case, "Patience is a VIRTUE"

Wait till' you see this gal fella's and J'Bo C.!  Do you all want pictures?  :eyebrows:


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

PS.  Don't forget, I did say somewhere I was gonna behave!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

It's Wednesday and that means... PLAYDAY/NIGHT!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

you behave??? what ever.


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I do behave!  I behaved very well last night!!!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

You can taste the bright lights but you better not take it from me.......


In the Jungle.... Welcome to the Jungle!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

I do not ahve any good stories...I have not worked in almost two weeks...due to hour conflicts with my primary income...
I wll be there both sat and sun this weekend...
maybe someone will make the misstake and push the wrong bitton w/me this weekend....need to blow off some steam...
I'm tired of being the nice guy...


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

you better lower your cc's on the 1 Test there, Borner02!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

only 3 @ a time...


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I am vERY tired!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

welll...go to bed....
I'll keep the PW'ing while u are away....


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

yeah, well... here I am!  Back again!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

like shift change!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Like bedtime for me soon is more like it!  Another shift change!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

..and I am off for the weekend...maybe get a new stroy or two this weekend...


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

stroy?  Is that like Helen of Stroy?  

Well, have fun and definitely report back any "loose" stories you may have!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2003)

Well...friday night has ended. Do not know what the fuq was in the air tonight...but there were fights ALL night fuqqin long.
I had another break up 5 man fight. I had no idea who started it, who was the main fighters, as most know, whenever there is a fight that starts, everybody wants to just jump in.
Well...I could not find my partner to help me with the situation, so I just 'dove right in' and began pulling peopl back (read violently ripping and sending behind me)
and separating and sorting people.
I did get a couple guys to look like they were going to turn on me, but i guess I do have a pretty convincing "I fuqqin mean business" face. I was also yealling thru clencheds teeth all the while that I worked there and to break it up.
After about 3 - 4 minutes if this...it was finally over. Got to get back to normal work. A while later, a waitress came over to say there was a broken bottle on the staircase that led upstairs. I went to get a broom. As I started to sweep that mess up..some piece of work dropped a beer bottle from the 2nd floor and it smashed on the steel railing and shattered, covering me and about 4 patrons with beer and bits of glass.
I am now...pissed. Iwas tearing up the staircase...I want to get my hands in him....and hope he resisted me...
He fuqqin vanished...into a sea of people and I didn't get a good enough look at him.
Am I done yet? Nope.
I had a nother situation not too long after that. two guys were doing something stupid, but I didn't actually see it, so I told them to break it up and go their separate ways or they would all have to leave. (thought I was being a nice guy about it)
Well, at closing time, this little 140 lb punk's wife was drunk and became irate and was determined to smash a bottle over someone's head. She went for a 2nd bottle after I took the first one out of her hand. (fuqqin punk husband just sat there...) I grabbed her by the wrist and spun her. (I weigh in about 195 right noiw...she' was mayby 100 lbs if she was lucky.) I spun her good. She twirled into the floor.
I told him to grab his wife and walk her or I was.
That, was when she reached out and smacked me in the face. I guess that not so nice face look came back...my other doorman saw that and snatched her up and they were gone.
Not done yet.
It is now closing time. We are doing thie 'pushout'.
(getting everyubody to exit the building)
Some guy around my size was in front of me, back to me and started a fight with a much smaller guy. He knocked the little guy back and was about to go after him again when I was able to grab him and sopin him off. I told him to back off and leave. Well...he got into a 'stance'and sized me up.
I was about to get all up in his shit, as I am now beyond being nice. Well, his friend, a regular customer..very big. got my attention and said he would take care of it. Good/
What a fuqqin night...and tomorrow will be busier...
can't wait....
how was your night????


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

well b....sounds like you have somewhere to expel your extra test....did you say you worked in a salon...or a bar?....hicks?....trailer trash?.....yellow shirts?.....i hear yellow is a definate way to provoke people....maybe you should just carry a stun gun and or a big feather duster and tickle them to death if they are being weiny's....just a thought

well i am sure that today will go just smashingly with your open houses...remember....sell sell sell


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

there is an old saying in bar I used to bounce at in College Town, Davie, FL.  

If the place is busy:  This is how we think.

* If we think your drunk or have been drinking enough.  We'll have them pay the tab (conjure an excuse) and your out the fuckin' door
* If you look at us funny like a troublemaker... your gone!
* (male) If your flirting with a girl and she doesn't appear interested, your gone!
* (female) If your talking shit about another girl and contemplating evil, your out the door!
* If your not drinking and you've been in a bar for more than 1 hour.  Your out the door.  

My friend has his own rules and their even worse than mine but we won't get into that.

So, if it's busy and other's want to come in or if we're looking to clean up the crowd.  Simple.  Do not fall into any of these criteria's!   

My favorite way to remove someone is to neck/arm lock brace... next to the door, crank his arm that it hurts (numb).  Kick him lightly hard in the butt and then pick him up by the seat of his pants and neck collar and toss him OUT!!!!

ya like that j'bo (I know you like my physical reactions) and Burner ala Michael!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Aaahh... my favorite thread!  

I must post this for those who want to hear it.  Damn, I kinda miss IT bc/ he was the "commenting" factor!

OK.

So, I've been kinda liking this gal whose brother is BF to one of my good friend's, Nina!

I went to the bar with a friend I haven't seen for almost 7 months and we had a cherry of a time!

So, while she was flirting with  the men, I was getting to know Jessica!  Ay-yi-yi is all that I have to say!  I can't believe how blunt I was with her that I said some things that I shouldn't  or at least I thought and went back the next night to apologize and she said, "Don't you dare to take back what you said to me!  Those words you said were the kindest words any man has said to me and she laid a big fat kiss on me!"

So last night, I went to talk to Nina and made sure it was cool with her bc/ her and Jessica seems to always have some dispute over another.  I order a Chx Caesar Salad, no dressing and it was delicious!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Tonight,  another night another thang and more to post tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

well?
bump..


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

Mmnnn..... the bed is calling me and trust me, no one is joining me so what does _that_ tell you?  

But I do have some instigations that I pulled tonight.  So it will wait till' tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

um..that's what  said LAST night!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

After those two nights.... I'm surprised I even logged on!  

It's coming... It's coming!!


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

what was I doing???  I'm in la-la land!


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

New stories tonight bc/ of the frick show!


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

OK, I went to a show called Impotent Sea Snakes and man they were freaky!  They are from Atlanta!

My friend opened for them.  This took place at the bar I used to bounce at!  I hung out with Melissa and drank with her and the rest is a damn little secret..... now, where are my aspirin??


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

Oh yeah... my friend opened for them!


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

OK, last night was errand night where I went to 4 different bars!!!

* The first one was OK.  Bar/Restaurant and no stories to tell.
* 2nd bar- I went to and paid for none of the drinks!    No girl stories though!  Actually, I was sitting with the bouncer and almost had to throw two clowns out!!!
* 3rd bar- Strip joint- supposedly meeting a friend there but he did not show!  He was supposed to give me something!    But at least it was in a scenic setting!    I HATE strip joints!!!
I had some Finance  Advisor come up to me... he sized me up and touch me.... (ewwww!) and asked me if I'd like to be his bodyguard!!!  He gave me his business card and he's very high prolific in South Florida!  I'm supposed to give him a call but I'm declining regardless of what he wants to pay unless he allows me to hire 1 to 2 more people!  He seems like trouble and I believe it would involve guns!  I'm not a babysitter or a mob guy so that would not be me!  Anyway, I think he wants to start trouble with other people!!!  I know too many people in South Florida (Broward County) and I'm not going to walk around wondering who wants to take me out!!
* 4th Bar- Damn!  here comes the story!  I knew quite a few people and ran into old friend's at LA Fitness.  I walked up to the bar and saw my friend, Jessica but she was so busy and this guy asked me if he could buy me a drink??  I told him to save his money and buy a hot women a drink instead.  But her persisted and stated he was having a great time.  So I let him and left him to go to the other side!    Oh well.  I went to the other side and saw my other friend, Nina and while talking with her I was waiting for some people.  Some chick had her leg on a bar stool and I asked her if she's saving it for someone.  She said, "no".  I sat down and she put her leg on my leg!  I looked at her and started laughing and she said, "You don't mind, do you?"  I said, "no... whatever!"    As she was talking and touching I noticed this rock on her finger and I looked and said, "where is your fiance'??"  She said,  "In the other room"  So I took her foot down and said, "WTF are you doing??"  He came into the other room and stared and sized me up and then we started talking and he said, "Your in my way"  So I said, "were you here"?  He said, "Yes!"  So I said, "Maybe I should yell at my friend, Nina for telling me different!!"  So he said, "you know Nina?"  I said, "I've been friend's with her for 1.5 years" and then we shook hands, bought each other beers etc..  

Anyway, while this was happening... his fiance went to her GF and said that I was a bouncer/bodyguard in which I never told her this and her friend came up to me and started this sexually charade!"  So embarrassing!  

I LOST MY KEYS!!!

Guess who had them and wouldn't give them back!!

I had to get the bouncer to make her give them to me and I left!

That was my nice and yes, that is the short version.


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

OK, last night was errand night where I went to 4 different bars!!!

* 1st Bar/Restaurant and no stories to tell.
* 2nd bar- I went to and paid for none of the drinks!    No girl stories though!  Actually, I was sitting with the bouncer and almost had to throw two clowns out!!!
* 3rd bar- Strip joint- (Didn't pay cover!  Cool!!) supposedly meeting a friend there but he did not show!  He was supposed to give me something!    But at least it was in a scenic setting!    I HATE strip joints!!!
I had some Finance  Advisor come up to me... he sized me up and touch me.... (ewwww!) and asked me if I'd like to be his bodyguard!!!  He gave me his business card and I found out that  he's a very high prolific person in South Florida!  I'm supposed to give him a call but I'm declining regardless of what he wants to pay unless he allows me to hire 1 to 2 more people!  He seems like trouble and I believe it would involve guns!  I'm not a babysitter or a mob guy so that would not be me!  Anyway, I think he wants to start trouble with other people!!!  I know too many people in South Florida (Broward County) and I'm not going to walk around wondering who wants to take me out!!
* 4th Bar- Damn!  (Didn't pay for 1/2 the drinks.  My lucky night??)here comes the story!  I knew quite a few people and ran into old friend's at LA Fitness.  I walked up to the bar and saw my friend, Jessica but she was so busy and this guy asked me if he could buy me a drink??  I told him to save his money and buy a hot women a drink instead.  But her persisted and stated he was having a great time.  So I let him and left him to go to the other side!    Oh well.  I went to the other side and saw my other friend, Nina and while talking with her I was waiting for some people.  Some chick had her leg on a bar stool and I asked her if she's saving it for someone.  She said, "no".  I sat down and she put her leg on my leg!  I looked at her and started laughing and she said, "You don't mind, do you?"  I said, "no... whatever!"    As she was talking and touching I noticed this rock on her finger and I looked and said, "where is your fiance'??"  She said,  "In the other room"  So I took her foot down and said, "WTF are you doing??"  He came into the other room and stared and sized me up and then we started talking and he said, "Your in my way"  So I said, "were you here"?  He said, "Yes!"  So I said, "Maybe I should yell at my friend, Nina for telling me different!!"  So he said, "you know Nina?"  I said, "I've been friend's with her for 1.5 years" and then we shook hands, bought each other beers etc..  

Anyway, while this was happening... his fiance went to her GF and said that I was a bouncer/bodyguard in which I never told her this and her friend came up to me and started this sexually charade!"  So embarrassing!  

I LOST MY KEYS!!!

Guess who had them and wouldn't give them back!!

I had to get the bouncer to make her give them to me and I left!

That was my night and yes, that is the short version.


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

with no work on Monday and Tuesday being over... shit... Wednesday-Sun I am going out every night!    The party never ends!

I must leave S. FLA for a couple of months like I did last year!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Nite club tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

I will have more stories again..starting next week...
I will be working there almost three days per week..so SOMETING is bound to happen..


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

times a wasting.... must get to the clubs very soon!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

u haven't left yet? It is 12:30 there....should be jumpin' by now?


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> u haven't left yet? It is 12:30 there....should be jumpin' by now?




Clubs don't start hopping until after 2 am down here!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

OK, I AM certainly all set after what transpired tonight!!!

- Drunk cute girl says ,"well, hello you" and she looked familiar....So I said, "Do I know you from somewhere"?  Then she said, of course, "In your sexiest dreams!"  I smiled back and said, "but I'm awake and this is REALITY!"

OK so you think that's rude of me, huh?  Guess what?  Her BF was holding her hand but not looking my way.

I proceeded to the bar and he comes over to me and stands.  I turn around and smiled evil-y!

2 incident- 50 yr. old man comes over to me and bumps in from me in the back.  I said, "Excuse me" wt/ turning around.  He says, "Damn brother, your huge.  He comes in fron t of me and bends down to see my crotch area and smiles and I said, "Dude, you've got some problems and get away or you will meet my knees real fast!"

I leave to avoid confrontation and come back 20 mins later and the same dude says, "I don't want any problems but where is my friend"?  I told him, "how the fuck would I know where your BF/Lover is? and that his stupidty is becoming a problem!"

Yes, that WAS rude and he FUCKING deserves!!!  

3 Incident - I was talking with a girl and the waitress/runner comes over and flirts... then a friend of mine shows up and the waitress asks me if I brought that girl in and I told her no.  She says, good bc/ I'm going to kick her ass!

Great employee staff over there.  

RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

ha! a 50 yr old gazer!

I had a girl some time ago do the same ting. I was standing on my chair, overlooking the crowd, adn this couple walked past. He wasn't looking..she took my hand, squeezed it, smiled and kept walking off....
I blame it on my strobe light on my neckllace....


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

are you sure it was your hand she squeezed!

I think this old lady who found my keys last week expected me to talk and kiss her like I was excited to see her again?!?!?!

That's where I would do the ice cube thing.  "Shrink the dink" and make it invert into my body!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 2, 2003)

no major stories for me.

I personally have never thrown a puch @ someone, - i usually just restrain them till they give up or someone else comes to deal with it - i always worry that the cops will come and i will get arrested and frankly i dont want to be in a Costa Rica'n jail over night.


Other best thing was this one gaurd likes the hats i get so one time he did a arm bar?? put your arm behind your back and push up - k, did that got my hat  i got it back eventuaklly - later on in the nigth he tried it again - grabs my arm, somehow - i take his arm, twisted around - leg sweap him and drop him on his back on the ground right smack in the frount of the club - fairly open area LOTS of people around - all saw it, was great! all this friend kept bugging him about it that a drunk gringo took him down..lol



here @ one club - i know everyone, especially the owenr well, fight started some guy thrown out, okay kew, the owner, this guy taylor - bout 6"3 - ripped to all hell out side talking with some short tiny guy i guess to find out what happened.

All of a sudden this short guy takes a swing @ taylor the owner - didn't even phase him, next thing i know Taylor has this guy picked up LITERALLY!! tosses the guy over a 3 foot chain fence about 5 ft  onto this grassy area - did i mention taylor is still hanging onto this guy..lol - so it was more like a super man flying trick over a 3f high fence and about 5-6 feet in distance onto this grassy area where he laid a few into this guys face.

well all hell breaks lose - next thing i know i am holding some rather larger guy in a full nelson as he tried to take a swing to the back of one security guys head, i let him go - security take him, then i grab some other guy in a nelson, drop to the ground - holding this guy - legs wrapped around his waist in a full nelson - would not let him move - lol - then i got like 5 of his friends all begging me to let him go..lol was hilarious

Amazing what happens when adren. kicks in.

Next day i came buy - supposedly i was tht talk of the place with all the security, supposedly i stopped a few of the security guards from getting wacked from behind pretty bad.

i was rtaher drunk myself, but was fun - didn't get hurt at all - and get even more on the good side of the owner and security, told them i should work as under cover.

have also stopped a few smaller brawls before they started - since most people here are shorter and thin - i guess when they get a 6'4 - 210lbs guy pushing them against a wall, they tend to liste, also by then @ least one security guy has come up to deal with it


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Clubs don't start hopping until after 2 am down here!




God dammit i need to work with u..lol get some stories going!

deum - sound like every night is an adventure for you!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> are you sure it was your hand she squeezed!
> 
> I think this old lady who found my keys last week expected me to talk and kiss her like I was excited to see her again?!?!?!
> ...



BTW there is no way in hell that you would get a "shrinky dink" when you have an "ice pop treat"...believe me...


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mr.Guvernment *_
> no major stories for me.
> 
> I personally have never thrown a puch @ someone, - i usually just restrain them till they give up or someone else comes to deal with it - i always worry that the cops will come and i will get arrested and frankly i dont want to be in a Costa Rica'n jail over night.
> ...


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mr.Guvernment *_
> God dammit i need to work with u..lol get some stories going!
> 
> deum - sound like every night is an adventure for you!




It can be but I'm losing steam again with the club scene


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BTW there is no way in hell that you would get a "shrinky dink" when you have an "ice pop treat"...believe me...




Hmmnnn... I could say something but I won't!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, I'm back!
I've worked three days straight at the club...don't have too many good  tales to tell...
I only had one instance last night....we thought we'd have more problems with it being the weekend of Friday the 13th AND a full moon...
But I only had to assist with removing one guy forcibly from the club.
Some guy did not want to leave. I just didn't think he understood the fact that, that decision was no longer left up to him. He WAS leaving, how he chose to do it was also his , and THAT too was a bad decision on his part....but..he DID leave.
I have no idea how a guy thinks he is going to win in this situation. He is alone, not sober and there are three bouncers there.
I was just providing back up in case there were other parties involved. Well, the lead bouncer was trying to talk him in to just leaving on his own, but the guy was having none of it. Then he made a misstake and touched the bouncer. Plan B.
He left. He wasn't happy, and probably going to wake up with several bruises from fighting all the way down narrow staircase..with us making sure he took the blow whenever he would struggle and lead towards a wall. 
What was best, was he was talking shit all the way down how he was going to kick our asses when we got outside..but..when we got out..he just looked, then walked off...
Oh...I got groped a lot by women...
I felt like such a piece of meat..sheesh...


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Well being on the other side of the jungle, I have an interesting treat last night!

I went to the former bar where I used to bounce at in Davie and ran into this girl I used to babysit... <<== figure of speech people!

and she says, "Don't I know you?"  I said  to her, "skip the lines  Heather... you know me!" and she said, "Hmmnnn...."  I said, "how the hell have you been?  Staying out of trouble I hope!!!  Or have I came at a good night to spank your behind once again??"

She says', "Let me buy you some drinks"  I'm like "no that's OK, I got some right here!  (Mich. Ultra's) and she said, "Bartender, 2 Kamikaze's...... (whatever the fuck those are... I still don't know) and I started feeling it.  We continue to talk and she popped that question on me.  "Do you have a GF, still" and I pleaded the fifth with her and told her I have to get going soon.

She says, "Bartender, Please bring two rounds of Jagermeister"  I'm like, "Oh shit, what are you doing to me??"

She said, "Trying to make you forget your GF"  I said to her but I never answered your question"

She said, "shut up and drink and don't stop"  

I snuck out after my shots!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

dave's a playa!
getting the girl's to buy your drinks..

Kamikaze: vodka, triple sec and lime juice.

good stuff


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

That does not make me a playa.... Girl wants to get me drunk... that's fine with me... but I physically did not want to feel like her sucker!  

Sad thing is that she and her friend took my wallet and nosied around in it and knew I had quite a lot of cash on me, so I knew her intentions already.

Round 2- Wednesday.  I told her I'd be there then.  Oops... I did it again!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

so..um...how did this girl get your wallet?
I had some girl (hot) take my hard eraned Jim Beam Racing t-shirt...on Friday...


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

It's not an ordinary wallet.  It's my travel case wallet that holds tickets, 3 area's for cash, Travelers checks, multiple cards etc..

It's huge dude!  She just asked to see it and I gave it to her.  Believe me... I sat right next to them!!!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

fight!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so..um...how did this girl get your wallet?
> I had some girl (hot) take my hard eraned Jim Beam Racing t-shirt...on Friday...



were you wearing it at the time?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 22, 2003)

I was out in California for a vacation just a couple of weeks ago, and it was a blast.  I let loose and partied 

My cousin and I have pic's of us dancing on a bar.  this bar had a railing on the ceiling right above the bar to hold onto!!!!  it was so fun, i wish i had a scanner so i could show you guys some of our awesome pics!!

...and i went to my first gay bar, what an experience!  mostyl guys so i didn't have to worry about getting hit on


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> were you wearing it at the time?


thank god...NO! 
There would have been blubber EVERYWHERE!

It was tucked into my back pocket....luckily, I found another Jim Beam girl on the way out to give me anoher one....


----------



## david (Oct 5, 2003)

Blowing dust off this thread!!!

I have some fun stories to tell and will have quite a few more here in the next few weeks!

I was introduced to Kahlua and Bailey's!  My new friend, Alexandra and I sucked down countless shots of this.  I think I ended up telling the bartender to just leave the damn bottle so I can pay for it and he tells me, it's a $100!  For my Alexandra, it was worth it!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

oh, do share.
I haven't had a good storyto share in a while.
There hasn't been too many fights in my presence.....
The most I've had to do of laste, is walk up to a group or just a couple guys and ask if there is a problem. Usually, 'no, no problem'

I've tried a new approach to a couple almost situations; I give options.
Guy doens't want to leave after it is time for him to, I give him two options.
1) you can walk out of here on your feet, with your dignity intact and come back next time 
-or-
2) we will take you out
but..you ARE leaving, sir....

I get option #2 usually.


----------



## irontime (Oct 9, 2003)

Been a while since I visited here, but I remembered one story I never shared yet. Not really an awesome one but it was kinda funny at the time. 

On Wensday it's ladies night and the first 75 ladies in get coupons for 3 free drinks. Well this one chick wanted more and one of my bouncers was being a jackass and asked her what she was willing to do for it. Well the slut actually started thinking about what she could do, so he suggested a blow job for it and she started chickening out saying that he would get in trouble. So I jump in to help out saying "Hell no problem, I'm head bouncer and I'm giving him a break, feel free to go upstairs "
So now she is caught with her foot in her mouth, so she replaces her foot with his dick. The tramp actually blowed a bouncer for 3 free drinks


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2003)

OMG!  Maybe I should go back to bouncing again!  That is hilarious when girls do that!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh, do share.
> I haven't had a good storyto share in a while.
> There hasn't been too many fights in my presence.....
> ...



Are you still bouncing, Burner??


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2003)

I walked  into this club and a bouncer I knew from years ago (CT) asked me if I wanted to bounce temporarily and I declined.  Shit!  I wanna to drink so I said, "No f'n way and give me the beee--aahhh!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

yeah..'till December. It has lost its appeal. Now that I have Kristen, I do not flirt with women much anymore. I am still friendly, but don't erally do anything to go out of my way to meet anyone anymore..
and like I said..not too many 'altercations' to deal with..so not really that fun anymore...


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

I think it's kinda interesting though when you  have a gf you get to see how the other side works and how devious some can be just to get their way into the club etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

I don't work the front door.
Something about how I look better in a low light setting...


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2003)

Front door is better than back door!  

I like floating around personally.  The boss can NEVER find me!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

I don't like standing in one place...need to roam.


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2003)

OK, just one mention of a slight almost ruined time I had Saturday night.  The Band Mgmt. Company (who is my friend) of the band that performed  was meeting with a prospective client (Mr. Slick) in potentially allowing this Independent Talent Scount to bring forth two bands for signing.  So, he mingles with my friend (Mgmt.) and they got along really well and the perpetrator seemed like a real good guy.  So, as the night wound down... a band member comes flying in and pulls me and my friend outside saying that this guy just punched his GF in the face.  So, as I run out there with my friend... to our shock and amazement, it was "Mr. Slick".    Unfortunately, we took the lady in side and the other guy fled to his car and rolled up his window and locked the door.  We told him to roll down the window or charges are going to be pressed immediately!  He pulled down his window and started running with his mouth.

End Result was no deal!  No deal= No Moolah (for him)

Must suck to be an ASS in life and to hit his women he loves in the face is a FUCKING coward!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

you didn't give him a reason to not hit women?
Dave, you are slipping!
There is no greater reminder to not hit a woman..than a fat lip with matching black eye!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

Had a decent saturday night.
Tossed out a guy..and got molested by two hot women....
my girl is lucky I love her!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Last week we had Nile and Napalm Death come through and as I was outside containing the area, a bouncer came out and alerted us to stand back and have the police (they were there) on hand.  Out came this duie with a gash on his chin and blood all over his shirt!
> 
> Came to finid out he like to be stomped on in the mosh pit.  He literally lays down!
> ...


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2003)

New Bar Story.... 

No more fun for two weeks!  Then, a kick off tour for this *new-upcoming* band will be on the 5th!  That WILL be my cheat day!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

Party Animal!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2003)

I won't know what a bar is until Nov. 5th!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

Relaxing weekend at the club. Mucho women there..
Had to go and mop up an over flowed toilet in the women's bathroom. 
As soon as I walked in, I immediately got those 'looks' from women..
(Ok why would I even WANT to be in a bathroom...now..if women's shower room..a whole other story...)
I looked down..and saw a used tampon..so..I answered those looks with a 'What the FUQ is THIS???"
and kicked a 'clean' part of it with my foot..that pretty much shut them up.

I got felt up a couple times...not bad....got one woman to actually stop in her tracks and stare..then feel me up..that made my night..


Almost knocked some jackass out for messing with one of our regulars. THe regular is slightly retarded. THis druck fuq was talking shiat to a reatarded guy..what a man. 
My other bouncer I was hanging back with just calmly told that drunk guy, that if he touched the retarded guy, he'd have problems...
I was closest to the jagoff..I shoulda turned into him and got in his face..causing him to attack, causing me to knock him out..but I didn't .
I hate 'monday morning quarterback' stuff...
Next time..


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

holy crap!  Another eventful night at the club, huh Burner!!

Guess what?  That nutso band from the late 80's, Anthrax is coming to where I used to bounce at!  Glad I'm notthere anymore!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

well...I do iknow that I don't get groped as much...
ok..so I am wearing a bit more insulation around the middle..
why is it...I have a pretty decent chest and delt girdle. Why don't girls grab me/ touch me there..they go my my weak spot..abs...
oy!

I've gotn a six pack..but it is way in the back of the 'fridge'!


----------



## irontime (Oct 27, 2003)

Just remembered another one after reading about the retard in the mosh pit 

There was this one guy in the bar, he's generally a really good guy, but tonight he was an idiot. He was completely slammed, said some wrong things to the wrong people, and was going to get his ass kicked. So I somehow manage to get the people pissed at him to lay off of him until after closing time, they agreed and so I now have about ten minutes to save this losers ass. I sneek him around a corner, make sure nobody notices, and get him out the back door. I tell him to get the hell out of here as quickly as he can because pretty soon they are going to notice he's not around and go looking for him. So he leaves, good.

Closing time, now a few of the hot heads are realizing that their punching bag is gone. They start asking me where he is and I just say 'gone'. So a few of the guys are pissed off but no biggie. Then I look at the front door and guess who I see, the fucking idiot that left about ten minutes ago  I couldn't help it, I start laughing my ass off. I couldn't believe this idiot made a perfectly good get-away, only to turn around and come back, and his excuse was even better, "He needed a cab."  So a quick rumble later and we get him his cab that costed him a black eye and a torn up shirt.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

ya gotta love dumb people...

Man, your story started off like another thing that happened on Saturday.
THis regular, usually pretty cool guy..knows Tae-kwon-do..(read: whoop-ti-do!)
got drunk and started shiat w/ some of the other customers.
Other bouncers ewre bringing him down to my door. (I was manning the VIP door.
It took me a sec to realize that they were tossing him out, as he is always there and a friend of the bouncers.
I opened the door to ease in his departure. As they weer getting hime out the door..the sumbictch swunng on us..and his fist glanced off the side of my head!
It didn't hurt, but annoyed me.
So, just joking around..
I turned to my other bouncers and said, "He hit me in the head..did he mess up my hair?


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Nice Burner... real nice!


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm going to see Stryper on the 9th!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

as in..the 80's christain band, stryper?
They are still around?

lastnight was fairly dull..nothing too exciting to tell..tonight ought to be interesting..


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep!  That's the one!!!!  It's gonna be funny!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

wonder if they will still hae their yellow / black spandex pants......


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

I wonder if Michael Sweet can sing like the way he used to!  This outta be good!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

20 years later?
how was it?

Lastnight was much better @ the club..no problems. Wasn't too busy either..Halloween was ri-gall-dam-diculous.
Too many people. 
Didn't have any problems on my floor. I had to provide backup for the downstairs to get a group of drunken guys out. Guiess someone grabbed some one elses' girlfriend's ass..and it went downhill after that..go figure.


----------



## Rubber Raw (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm a club promoter in Los Angeles and usually spend 3 to 4 nights a week in my club. Usually it's a cool scene, but sometimes there are trouble makers. We have bouncers that control things , but they can't see everything and sometimes I end up dealing with something myself. 

This one night I noticed this guy with a bloody nose and this chick who had punched him was cursing him. I went over to find out what happened and the chick was saying this guy was groping the girl she was with and so on. 

I said, "Look, we,ve got a strict rule on this shi*. You fight, you're out. Your'e welcome to come back in the future, but tonight you're out." 

The chick exploded when she heard this. "I guess it's ok for a women to be assaulted in this club. I guess we should stand around and do nothing. "

"What you're supposed to do is get a bouncer ...", I said but she interrupted me in mid sentence. "My friend was getting her ass grabbed. I'm a 3rd degree black belt in Tae Kown Do. I use restraint, but I won't allow anyone to attack my friends."

"Wait a minute", I said, "if you used restraint, why is this guy standing here with a broken nose?" This really pissed her off. "You asshol*", she said, "I told you 3 fuc*ing times he assaulted my friend". At this point both of these bitches were up in my face cursing and calling me names. 

"Alright ladies", I said, "it's time to go." 
"I want to talk to your boss", she responded. 
"I am the boss around here. I'm in charge and you're leaving." 
"You better call up your boss because if you touch me I'll break you nose too."

This was a mistake. I don't like being threatened. First I turned to the guy with a bloody nose. "Go tell them that I sent you over for a free drink. You get to stay. How do you 2 like them apples?" He walked off with a smile on his face and the TKD bitch was furious.

"He stays we stay mother fu*ke*!" With that I grabbed her by the arm to escort her out and she punched me in the mouth hard enough to bust my lip up. Now I don't train martial arts, but I take my steroids and hit the weights hard core. I tackled this bitch like a linebacker and I thought about pounding her out like I would a man, but I was a gentleman and didn't throw a punch. Instead I put a vicious head lock and started choking the bitch hard. "Want to play with men b*tch?" I whispered in her ear. "No matter how hard you train in Tae Kwon Do you will never be able to live in my world." 

By this time the bouncers had arrived and I let them have the chick. When she got her wind back and the bouncers picked her up, she started cursing me again. I just grinned at her because we both knew she had learned a lesson. There are some men a karate chick can mess with and there are some they can't.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

raged a little on that last part eh?
I hate women fights..not sure what to do. I've never had to full on aggress a woman. I stiff armed one, she went into the wall and that was that.
I got hit by one one night..but she was all of 80 lbs..so didn't hurt. She tried to hit me a 2nd time, I caught her arm and spun her onto the floor, looked at her 130lb husband and suggested he take her home.

Letting the guy go back in to drink was pretty good though.

LA, eh? How's that?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

oh..one funny thing happened.
I was walking through the crowd and passed by this particular woman. She smiled, so I did in return and saidhello. She then felt up my arm. I smiled and kept on walking.
A little while later, I was in a hallway area watching the crowd and she, her friends and her boyfriend walked past me. (she was in front of her BF) same as last time, she felt up my arm and smiled..in front of her BF! He looked at her, then me..then scowled..she just laughed and kept walking..I thought it was funny. My arms aren't even all that big..but bigger than his..


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

ohhh bars are bad and so is booze  i have a headache that is hurting the eyes and i just bloody woke up.
thats my only bar story


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

no its not...but for last night?Have a good time? Get your groove on?
The one thing I really dislike about clubs is reaking of smoke when you leave..


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rubber Raw *_
> 
> This was a mistake. I don't like being threatened. First I turned to the guy with a bloody nose. "Go tell them that I sent you over for a free drink. You get to stay. How do you 2 like them apples?" He walked off with a smile on his face and the TKD bitch was furious.
> 
> ...




Holy Crap!!!!    

Talk about some hardcore stuff!  Reminds me of my old days!  Thanks for your contribution and please, by all means, contribute MORE to this thread!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

well you cant smoke in bars here, thats a good thing 
yes i had fun...too much fun 
drank too much...but they did not have red bull there and i was PISSED  
yah some groove was gotten


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

what are those called? A tuaca bomb?
red bull and beer?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

Yikes!  Tonight is the first night of a concert my friend's playing!


----------



## Rubber Raw (Nov 5, 2003)

One time I was attending a movie and I was looking for parking and the place was packed and I noticed a guy leaving his spot, but there was another car waiting for him to leave. Meanwhile, when he backed up to leave I came in from another direction and stole it, only I didn't see who was in the car which turned out to be a group of black guys.

So this big mother ****er gets out all pissed off, telling me I better get out of his spot. I'm all like, "Oh was that your spot? I thought you were leaving." And he's like, "You'd best get your ass out of my spot right now."

So I go into Italian mode to earn his confidence. I say, "Oh I'm sorry. Let me move my car out and then you can have the spot alright?" And then he says, "I told your stupid ass, get the **** out of my spot!" I say "OK" and pretend I'm turning to leave and then I flash back and explode with a right hand power shot to the chin which floors him. The next thing I know three other black dudes get out of the car, so I run to mine and high tell it out of there with them running after me.

If there was ever a situation that called for an Italian style sucker punch that was it. I didn't see a movie that night, but I cracked up all the way home. Even in bed that night I was still laughing.


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow!    That was pretty gutsy but that guy instigated it with terrible adjectives, a hot temper and rudeness!    I probably would've suckered punched him, too because that's the courteosy he deserves back to him for his own behavior.  Two wrongs don't make a right?  I don't buy it!   Some people (The other guy)  needs to be "TOLD" and "SHOWED"


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

BTW, you live in a hostile type environment... where area do you live in?


----------



## Rubber Raw (Nov 5, 2003)

L.A. and I work at Club Rubber.


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

You own that club did I read?  Do you get a lot of Celebs or just a different mixture?


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You own that club did I read?  Do you get a lot of Celebs or just a different mixture?


Oh he gets a shit load Dave, apparently even UFC guys, such as Tito, whom he apparently kicked the shit out of 
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22718


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh, I see now!    Thanks IT for looking out for me!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

hhmmm ... almost the same style writing as Jonwel ... 

this guy ripped his shirt off ... flexed and then laid a wrestling move on him.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

gave him the 'people's pec flex!'


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## Rubber Raw (Nov 6, 2003)

I didn't say I own it. I work there and if you go to the website there are pictures of me.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

big club? link?
what's the format?


----------



## Rubber Raw (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## irontime (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh, I see now!    Thanks IT for looking out for me!


Anytime bro 
Well except when I'm picking on ya


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

When have you ever picked on me?   

Tomorrow is Stryper!!!!  Should be interesting!!!!


----------



## irontime (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> When have you ever picked on me?


Welll, maybe not exactly picked on ya, but definitely a couple of friendly jabs every now and then


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

Tonight is STRYPER!!!  Out comes the old 80 clowns!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

HOw's the Libra-chol, IT?


----------



## irontime (Nov 9, 2003)

Ran out Dave, Actually right now I'm at the college that I was at for the last 3 years. Damn did I ever drink a lot of booze in this library


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

Don't they smell that on your breath?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, gave my notice lastnight..will be my last weekend as a bouncer the first weekend of December.
I think it is time to move on..but gonna miss some parts of it.

Had a decent weekend. Nothing too drastic. Had a couple incidents that I cancelled before they escalated.
Just happened to walk past a couple guys who were about to 'go'..one guy was drunk, one of them bumped into the other one..looks were exchanged..yada yada.
I saw this unfolding, walked into the tow of them and jsut said politely but firmly that they could either turn and walk off and enjoy the rest of the night, or they were leaving. They walked.

LAstnight..I pissed myself off..for not following my own 'rules'.
I walked behind some guy for a good 100 feet. He was drink. I mean stumbling, cannot walk a straight line drunk. He and a friend were walking from the back of the club, and I followed to see if he was on his way out. He turned and headed towards the dance floor, and I then got his attention and asked for his ID. That is when it first started.
He gave me  alittle lip, but I ignored it, as we have been told to be respectful, yada yada.
I explained to this moron 3 times that Iall I was going to do was cut him off and he could go back to partying. Then..his damn wife jumps in and becomes like a fly in my ear. 
I'm now getting annoyed, and the bouncer in that part of theclub came up and took that guy to the front of the club while I tried to explain to dumb ass wife why I was talking with her husband. 
Long story short, the other bouncer ended up kicking the fuqer out, as he wouldn't listen (too drunk..begining to get beligerent)
I am pissed that I didn't take care of it myself. I was too fuqqin nice again. I was trying to help the bastard stay in the club, as he said that they had just gotten in.
I have a two option rule:
1) take my advice (get cut off, stop fighting, etc)
2) leave the club (by whatever means deemed necessary)

that works. It has helped out in several situations. and I DIDNT DO MY OWN FUQQIN RULES....it still ticks me off today....

So...my bouncer stories..what they may be are about to come to a close.....


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

I hear ya Burner!  

Did you notice mine died quite a while ago?  But you know, you'll still be going out and you'll be on the flip end of things.

Things will change!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah. I'll go out once in a while...I'm sure I'd still help out if needed...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

Why are you quitting bouncing?  I thought that was supplementary income until your real estate business took off?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2003)

it is / was...but..at 6.00 / hour..did n't make much $$..and the GF has some SERIOUS insecurity issues....
So....will either make due else where, or have to get another 2nd job....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess at $6/hr it's not a big loss, is it?  

You work in a night club, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2003)

yep, the best one here.....but they pay for shit...

was joking around..what am I gonna do with all my black clothes....


----------



## nemodynamite (Nov 20, 2003)

Well...here is a good one:

I worked in a large niteclub just outside of Toronto for 3 years from age 19-21.  There was a serious sexual vibe in that place between all the staff and people were constantly "hooking-up".  I think the place was the lost land of bi-sexual women.  

I was doing my rounds at then end of the night(3am) and I had to make sure that the club was empty.  Upon walking into the women's bathroom I find the manager's girlfriend going down on the owner's girlfriend(who is sitting on the edge of the sink with her skirt jacked up)  

I sat there open mouthed for a good 30 seconds until they noticed me and one of them said - "We'll be out of here in 10 minutes."  Being 19 and not that quick on my feet I turned to leave and said, "Okay".  OKAY????!!!!  WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!

This is but one of many true stories...damn I miss that place.


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep, the best one here.....but they pay for shit...
> 
> was joking around..what am I gonna do with all my black clothes....



Rob, steal or mug someone?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2003)

naw..no honor in it...
be a ninja?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nemodynamite *_
> I sat there open mouthed for a good 30 seconds until they noticed me and one of them said - "We'll be out of here in 10 minutes."  Being 19 and not that quick on my feet I turned to leave and said, "Okay".  OKAY????!!!!  WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!



  our misguide youth.  At 19 I probably would have done the same thing ... but now, my first response would be 'how can I get the wife to join in this fun so that I could join in the fun'


----------



## irontime (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it is / was...but..at 6.00 / hour..did n't make much $$..and the GF has some SERIOUS insecurity issues....


There are actually bouncing jobs that only pay 6$ an hour ??!! For that kind of bullshit you should have told them to shove it a long time ago.......and ya, my GF hated when girls came up to me when I was working too


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2003)

well, the $ does suck..but it had it's perks..now that I am no longer single..those perks aren't there...
ok..they are there, but I won't indulge....

Kinda funny, about a yerar ago, I was talking with this guy and it came up where I worked (the bouncer job) I told him what I make. He suggested that I go to the hide and seek.
Which, if you cannot tell by the name.,.is a gay bar. 
"THey pay 8.00 per hour)
uh huh...no. I'm not gay
'That's ok, tell them you're straight and they will leave you alone.

Ok, maybe you didn't hear me. I am not gay. I like women. I like women who like men..I want to meet as many of said previous women as possible..
besides..tell my friends I work at a gay bar...I'd have to kill myself to escape the persecution.....

Now..I hear they are paying 10.00 at a nudie bar down the road from me...
yeah..if the GF isn't happy I am surrounded by clothed women....nekkid women would go over like...well..it wouldn't..


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> There are actually bouncing jobs that only pay 6$ an hour ??!! For that kind of bullshit you should have told them to shove it a long time ago.......and ya, my GF hated when girls came up to me when I was working too



$6/hr is crazy.  I have to agree there!  There are many fun things to do as a second job, Burner.  And Bouncing is NOT one of them.  

Glad you've left those clowns!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> Now..I hear they are paying 10.00 at a nudie bar down the road from me...
> yeah..if the GF isn't happy I am surrounded by clothed women....nekkid women would go over like...well..it wouldn't..



Be careful with those nudie bars.  There is a lot of Dark shit that goes along in those places.  A lot of illegal bullshit and either, you have to stop it or if it's your bosses, upper mgmt or the owner.  Turn your blind eye when "SHIT" is happening!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

I've got two more weekends with them..then on to Mexico!
Naw, if I have to get a 2nd job..I might go to Kohl's. (if don't have one, it is like a stand alone (no mall) JC Penny's, Mervynn, etc.
I hate that place! I wrack up so much for friggin clothes there....everything is always on sale.next thing you know...you just spent 300.00...and you were jus there two weeks ago....doing the same thing...

nope. no nudie bars for me.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Be careful with those nudie bars.  There is a lot of Dark shit that goes along in those places.  A lot of illegal bullshit and either, you have to stop it or if it's your bosses, upper mgmt or the owner.  Turn your blind eye when "SHIT" is happening!



rumour has it that several of the nudie bars have ties to the Hell's Angels in some way, shape or form.  There was a new article many years ago about a new nudie bar that was blown up.  It wasn't conclusive, but rumours had it that the HA had a part in it. 

Personally, I'm not sure I'd want any part of that.  In fact, when we go and some HA show up, we usually pay our tab and quietly walk out of the bar.  Nothing ever happens, but I'd prefer not to be around if something did.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

what?? you don't throw out a double bicep pose and yell:
YOU WANT SOME OF THIS??? DO YA????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

you forgot, take my shirt off ... do the pose and then throw down with the Jackhammer .. let them get up and punish them with the people's elbow.  If they get up again, I finish them off with a powerbomb or two.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

..then RUN!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

and fast!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

make Jessie owens look like a punk!

All we'd see of you is a blur with corn rows trailing....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

if I was to plan it .. they'd be black light senstive cornrows!  like I got now.  

I will be the life of the ball this weekend (if we manage to get out)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

..and all i have is this short, dark hair...nothing cool about it....
damn..now I have follicle envy..


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm wondering how many people are going to be at the bar I used to bounce at tonight!    I bet you it will be a full house!  (College town of course)  


I'm wondering if I'm gonna be there as well??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

well, after being ripped away from family, to go to the club to work lastnight..cannot believe they were fuqqin open...
(and I missed my pumpkin cheesecake!)

I got all the way downtown, and did a 'drive-by' to see if it was actually open. (as I got downtown..there were hardley any cars out.

It was. So, I parked and walked in. Of course, as soon as I walked in, I was told I could go home. Great.
So, I got a beer, talked with some of the employees..and hauled ass to my bed!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2003)

it was a good thing ... you didn't need the added calories from the cheesecake.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

but..it woulda been goooood!
!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2003)

maybe ... but you saved on the calories which would have made getting an adonis type bod ready for Mexico harder than it had to be.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 3, 2006)

I went off the Deep End last night....


----------



## maniclion (Jul 4, 2006)

And tonight!  I even had the bartender and bouncer doing shots.  This dude kept hitting on the bartender, gorgeous micronesian 110 pounder, she told him sorry bud but the only thing you'll be doing tonight is making "knuckle babies"  I swear to a god whoever, none of us had ever heard that one before we were rolling until the alcohol started churning in our stomachs and burning.....fuckin' knuckle babies thats classic!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 4, 2006)

> Ya I know that feeling. What a sense of relief a guy gets after that eh?



Lol it's more worrying when you got a guy like this in apiss with you HA HA


----------

